

Ask HN: Other Stratfor-like news organizations? - szany

I hadn't heard of Stratfor before the database incident.<p>Some HN comments have indicated that it's a much better news source than mainstream media.<p>What others do you know of that you can recommend?
======
Tangaroa
Long War Journal <http://www.longwarjournal.org/>

Small Wars Journal <http://smallwarsjournal.com/jrnl/recent>

World Socialist Web Site <http://www.wsws.org/>

Inter-Press Service <http://ipsnews.net/>

Think tanks: The Hudson Institute leans to the right. <http://www.hudson.org/>

The Washington Institute centers on Middle East affairs.
<http://www.washingtoninstitute.org/templateI01.php>

The US Army has its own think tank.
<http://www.strategicstudiesinstitute.army.mil/>

The Knight Center concentrates on Western Hemisphere affairs and threats to
journalistic freedom. <http://knightcenter.utexas.edu/en/blog>

Blogs: Fausta is a capitalist perspective on Latin American affairs, mostly a
link aggregator. <http://faustasblog.com/>

Jihad Watch mixes world war news with anti-Muslim agitation, but it's one of
the only sources for finding detailed news reports on these events. I will
recommend reading it, but I do not recommend believing it.
<http://www.jihadwatch.org/>

There are a large number of blogs dedicated to correcting the mainstream
media's factual errors in reporting the Arab-Israeli conflict.
<http://r-mew.blogspot.com/> <http://blog.camera.org/> <http://www.ngo-
monitor.org/> <http://honestreporting.com/backspin-blog/>

If you have an interest in Israel, the Elder of Ziyon is one of the better
bloggers on that subject, with a pro-Israel bias.
<http://elderofziyon.blogspot.com/>

